# what to apply for next?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Verizon doesn't do "power line work", they're more voice/data/fiber. Neither does the MTA, that I know of. I think you're thinking of CON-ED.
You could always become a plumber.


----------



## parks23 (Apr 25, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Verizon doesn't do "power line work", they're more voice/data/fiber. Neither does the MTA, that I know of. I think you're thinking of CON-ED.
> You could always become a plumber.


sorry i should have been more specific, i meant a line man for those companys. the long island RR has cable splice lineman from what i read on the news day descriptions.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Apply for EVERYTHING you can! 

Get out there and see what you can grab.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

parks23, I looked at your other thread. You are only 19, that's still very young. You said that you answered half of the math questions and guessed on the other half. That's crazy, you can't possibly expect to pass doing that.

If I were you I would take a few algebra courses so that you can pass the IBEW test.

As for the reading section, that's easy to study for, just read. Not internet or magazines, but books. There are lots of good books out there, start reading them. The point of the reading section of the test is that you can't look at the question and then go back to look for keywords in the text. You need to fully read and comprehend the text. The best way to do that proficiently is to practice by reading books. 

Then go back and take the test again.


----------



## parks23 (Apr 25, 2017)

HackWork said:


> parks23, I looked at your other thread. You are only 19, that's still very young. You said that you answered half of the math questions and guessed on the other half. That's crazy, you can't possibly expect to pass doing that.
> 
> If I were you I would take a few algebra courses so that you can pass the IBEW test.
> 
> ...




Thanks I appreciate the advice, that is ultimately my first option is retaking the IBEW test, but if I do happen to fail it again I need a back up plan and apply to anywhere I can get hired I guess right? I know a fellow member on here reccomended that I go and use "Kahn academy" website to study so I'll definitely look into that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't read your other post but following up on Hack's advice here is a good book to practice your reading skills on:


----------

